# Using Hot Mud For Texture Patches



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Anyone know the secrete to using hot mud for knock down or orange peel texture patches, (might be only in California),or if it is possible? I keep hearing that it is not possible and that people do it. 

It seems like it would be too difficult to put the mud in a hopper or red tail before it dried and clogged up. If it is possible it would save us alot. 

Can anyone clear up the mystery?


----------



## Frankawitz (Jun 17, 2006)

Eagel, I have never put it in a hopper, but I have used it to match textures in repairs I have done, I let it set up and then use a spronge or wet rag and then smooth it over, take the points off the texture. I don't think you could get it thru the hopper fast enough before it set up on you. unless you could get your hands on 290 Durabond then mix on the soupy side. good luck


----------



## Brockster (Aug 24, 2007)

I'd think that you might have a problem with the durabond flashing through the paint. Maybe throw a little durabond in your regular mud to help it cure faster might be a better way to go.
By the way I saw this little sprayer in action and was real impressed. I got to get one for patches because I am tired of spending big bucks on the spray cans of texture. http://www.amazon.com/Wagner-Power-Texture-Sprayer-0520000/dp/B000I5WAW8/ref=pd_bbs_


----------



## kgphoto (May 9, 2006)

It doesn't take long to spray small areas of texture, so 90 minute hot mud should work fine as long as you don't forget it is in your hopper.


----------



## oldrivers (May 6, 2007)

usually a 90 minute hot mud if mixed with "clean and cold " water and mixed very loose will give you alot more time than a normally mixed batch of the same 90 minute mud. yes it can be sprayed through a hopper . how well it goes depends on your plan .


----------



## eagleandbaby (Oct 13, 2007)

Thanks alot for your help. 

One more thing. Most of the good drywallwers around here use this product. or something similar, for even replacing one whole wall 10 x 8 high with texture. It gets clogged really easy fast. 

thanks again.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

I don't like to use hot mud for texturing. Ecspecially if your trying to paint the patch right after. Which I asume is why you want it to set quickly. Even though the hot mud sets up it still tends to take longer to completely dry when it's used in texturing. Also the consistency is constantely changing. Evan on a small patch I have found the regualar bucket mud works just fine. Simply because the bucket mud dries by air not a chemical reaction like w/ hotmud. After doing the mud work w/ hot mud on a small repair. I use a heatgun to thoroughly dry the joints and right before texturing I warm the surface to be textured. After texturing I start heating again w/ the heat gun. (unless it's knockdown. Then I will wait for it to start setting up naturlly before I knock it down. It will be dry and ready for paint in fifteen minutes. 
Larger repairs I heatgun the joints so they are thoroughly dry. Then texure w/ regular mud. Then I put a fan or two and dry the patch that way. It will be dry in less than 45 minutes. And if it is all mostly dry but a couple spots I breakout the heatgun. Then paint. Still faster than using hot mud in my opinion.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

Do you use a blower? Do you use texture compound or do you use drying compound from a bucket?

All we use is texture mix and we stick a small blower fan in the room. For patches if you put a blower around the patch, that little bit of air flow will dry your texture faster than you might believe. Probably a much better and simpler solution then getting into setting compounds for texture.


----------



## Sir Mixalot (Jan 6, 2008)

Mike Finley said:


> Do you use a blower? Do you use texture compound or do you use drying compound from a bucket?


Fan or blower depending on the situation.

This is what I use for most of my texturing.


----------

